
Ian Keough – How to Make Better Decisions Faster - nonoesp
http://gettingsimple.com/9
======
nonoesp
Ian Keough (@ikeough) is the founder of Hypar. He writes code from his garage
to automate the generation of the built environment to help stakeholders make
better decisions faster. Trained as a fine artist and architect—and known as
The Father of Dynamo—Ian believes efficiency breeds quality and automation
yields better, higher-quality products. This episode uncovers the Ian Keough
beyond Dynamo—including his life habits, tactics to get into the flow state
and avoid distractions, and his new adventure to disrupt the architecture,
engineering, and construction industry.

